# Stolen from another board......



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

I've seen this recently on another forum and I find it funny yet somehow so true. I thought I'd share it here for others to enjoy, unless you've seen it before. Also, if some of you have some other Vizsla related goodies, please feel to share them as well.


A Doberman, a Poodle and a Vizsla died and are standing in front of God at the entrance to the kingdom of heaven.

God asks them all, what they believe in.

The Doberman says: "I believe in discipline, training and loyalty to my owner".

"Good", says God, "take a seat on my right side".

"Poodle, what do you belive in?" asked God.

The Poodle answers: "I believe in love and care from my owner as well as peace in the world".

"Ah", God said, "You can take the seat on my left side".

Then he looked at the Vizsla: "And what do you believe in?"

The Vizsla stood there, looked at him and answered:

"I believe you're sitting in my seat".


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

😄 yep, sounds spot on.


----------



## Kutya (Sep 10, 2019)

I like the joke, but how about if the V ends up sitting in God's lap? 

And I guess I switch out the other breeds to a German Shepard and Golden Retriever, but that's just me


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hilarious thx for sharing.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i love it and kind of expected that this will be the outcome. there is a reason for those Hungarian sayings, like `you don`t tell a vizsla what to do you kindly ask them`. or my other favorite (sorry, not meant to offend anyone): there are dogs and then there are vizslas.


----------

